# Equivalent flux de photos partagé Android



## Gone (13 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage de passer sous Android avec les futurs S8+ et Note 8, sauf, s'il y à bien quelque de génial sur iOS c'est bien le flux de photos partagé. Pouvoir mettre ses photos et quasi en direct toutes les personnes ayant accès peuvent voir les photos, commenter, aimer ... Bref je suis fan.

Sur Android, existe t-il un équivalent au flux de photos partagés d'iOS ? Est-ce que je suis obligé de passer par un Dropbox ou autre ?


Merci d'avance.


----------

